# Envelope for BTech transcripts from JNTU Hyderabad has only stamp on it but no seal.



## jkgundala (Jan 7, 2016)

Is there a way to get an envelope with seal from JNTU hyderabad for transcripts? They only have a stamp but no seal.


----------

